
Python community trends in 2017/2018 - filippovd20
https://opensource.com/article/18/5/numbers-python-community-trends
======
filippovd20
Python is rapidly growing in popularity and drawing more attention in tech
news, including reports about Python being used involve more high school girls
in computer engineering and a recommendation that intro-level college
computing classes teach the programming language. Additionally, Stack
Overflow's 2018 developer survey found Python is the programming language the
most people want to learn. Python is seen and used across the web, from simple
personal websites to data mining and machine learning at the world's largest
banks.

What makes Python so special? Who are Python developers? And why is it so
popular? To answer these and many other important questions, JetBrains and the
Python Software Foundation (PSF) partnered on a developer survey of people who
use Python as a primary or supplementary language. Until now, there hasn't
been a Python-specific study to learn how it is being used by diverse
developers, what components complement its use, and what makes it one of the
most loved languages.

Continue reading at [https://opensource.com/article/18/5/numbers-python-
community...](https://opensource.com/article/18/5/numbers-python-community-
trends)

